
Self-Proclaimed Multitaskers Aren't That Good at Multitasking - Flemlord
http://lifehacker.com/5345091/self+proclaimed-multitaskers-arent-that-good-at-multitasking
======
DanielStraight
I don't know about "classic tests", but I've successfully written fully-
functional scripts while having a phone conversation, browsing HN and chatting
on IM. You just have to set priorities. You obviously can't read something in
as much depth, but it's great for reading for filtering out good stuff to read
in more depth later.

------
briandon
The original article excerpted in the lifehacker post:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8219212.stm>

------
plainspace
I wonder how much money is being lost by businesses who buy multiple monitors
for their employees and "allow" or encourage them to multitask?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm not sure that multiple monitors is about multitasking - you can only
physically focus your eyes on a limited amount of screen; peripheral vision
allows for more I guess. Multiple monitors (I've only ever used 1 or 2) just
make task switching easier but I didn't find 2 monitors any better (more
productive, more convenient) than simply using multiple screens in KDE.

------
dmillar
I would argue that most "self proclaimed" anything aren't as good at their
trade as they think.

